# New Departure coaster brake Mod. D     Lubrication



## Dbeacon (Apr 19, 2019)

How best to lube after cleaning?     Can't find anything written anywhere  put it together with grease on brgs and gear oil on disks   and am feeling more resistance to movement than I think there should be.      I've heard everything from Grease to 3 in one oil.    Would love to find a manual.
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 19, 2019)

its in here volume 1

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1-2.96855/


----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

@Dbeacon Check out the bottom of page 202.    I used high quality bike grease on the bearings and synthetic Mobile 1 motor oil on the discs.  Works great.


----------



## Dbeacon (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you to all that replied.


----------

